# Squid CALLS YOU OUT, GHOST!



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Young man, Say Young MAN!

Squid has about five pounds of cigars that are PRIMO quality, but larger than mah favourite Rothschilde/Robusto size... I hereby CALL YOU OUT, bubba! Squid offers a DIRECT CHALLENGE to THE GHOST!

This would consist of three exchanges... First exchange would be THREE cigars (packages sent on the same day)

Second exchange would be FOUR cigars. (same as above)

Third exchange would be SEVEN cigars! (same basic rules as above)

YOU send me Rothschilde's (no more than 5" in length) and I send you whatever Squid has "in reserve"...

The judge-and-jury for this contest would of course be the entire CigarLive membership... You up fer this, bubba? Can ya take a challenge? Some people call me "seafood" but Squid challenges yer @$$ officially... Right here and right now! <G>


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Have you seen the ghost lately? I think he is in retirement.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Squid-

I don't think it's a battle you can win.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

If anyone can do it... it is the Squidster!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

This sounds interesting

Go Squiddy GO!


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

I just saw the Ghost not at my place but on another thread. Do you think that He will take you up on your offer Squid. I think he may.


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

Squid, I think you are the ghost. You just started this thread to make people rule you out as a suspect, BUT you can't trick me!


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Here we go!!!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Way ta go Squidwerd!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Were is the ghost?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Uh oh...he's not hiding from Squid is he?


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Be afraid. Be very afraid!!!


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

Since the ghost doesnt really exist...how can squid send him cigars?

My house is haunted. Send them to me and my ghost can give them to the CL Ghost when the see each other at Halloween.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

oooohhhhhh, the ghost is acting all like alanf's avitar. All scared and hiding like. THats an interesting theory. Squid, is the ghost? Kinda like a Davey Jones theory.


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

FunkyCold5 said:


> Squid, I think you are the ghost. You just started this thread to make people rule you out as a suspect, BUT you can't trick me!


I have a similar theory. It has to be a mod or someone tight with stogie to be able to pull it off. Either way, he (the ghost) is due a major beatdown when we find out who it is. :biggrin:


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't be scared Ghost!!!!


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok Squidward,

I'll not only call, but I will raise you. (yeah it's a string bet for you poker junkies....that is what put me 6ft under in the 1st place)

Instead of paying all the shipping charges...I just sent you 20 of some of my best sticks.

I put them in the mail today.


FYI: this is the first and last of these challenges that this Ghost will be participating in. The last thing I need is more single sticks...I am a full box collector.

But I will play.












AND YOU WILL PAY


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Nice! I knew the ghost wouldn't let us down!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow... pretty interesting... I'm very curious to see how this turns out!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very cool.. So lets see if Squiddy is the ghost. I want pics...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I'd say the Ghost is a 6 stick favorite and I'll take The Ghost minus the 6 sticks in this one.


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

*Title Fight*

it's ON


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

How can we turn this into a wagering event?


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

Cigarfight at the OK CL


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Well now is squidley is a man's man he would have what he thinks are a better set of 20 sticks in the mail this time tomorrow!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

My money is on the ghost..


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> Ok Squidward,
> 
> I'll not only call, but I will raise you. (yeah it's a string bet for you poker junkies....that is what put me 6ft under in the 1st place)
> 
> ...


So if I understand this correctly, I'm sending you twenty of my best now. Right? <G>


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> So if I understand this correctly, I'm sending you twenty of my best now. Right? <G>


That's how I understood it as well...only which addy are you going to use?? :baffled:


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

YUP....I sent mine out already.

Spare me your Vintage White Owl Anivisarios.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Go Ghost, Go. I think the Squid is scared now.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> YUP....I sent mine out already.
> 
> Spare me your Vintage White Owl Anivisarios.


Can you see my RAISED MIDDLE FINGER? <G> Package will go out Wednesday morning, so by end of the week you may begin to cringe in terror!

One little question though, where should I send it? HAH! Reply in a PM, and you can rest assured that Squid's intergrity will protect your anonymity.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

I know what the "Robin Hood Ghost" will do! He will give you someone elses addy or addys and then you just took care of some more victims in his book for him.


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Can you see my RAISED MIDDLE FINGER? <G> Package will go out Wednesday morning, so by end of the week you may begin to cringe in terror!
> 
> One little question though, where should I send it? HAH! Reply in a PM, and you can rest assured that Squid's intergrity will protect your anonymity.


Squid,

I have ways to make you talk.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh Ghostie, Ghostie, Ghostie... No PM from you nor an email with yer address yet...


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Oh Ghostie, Ghostie, Ghostie... No PM from you nor an email with yer address yet...


I smell fear.:sweat:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

LouZava said:


> I know what the "Robin Hood Ghost" will do! He will give you someone elses addy or addys and then you just took care of some more victims in his book for him.


Having been involved in internet and email security for twelve years for both big banking and big oil, it's very possible that Squid already knows who this Ghost is and what his/her address might be as well. But I ain't talking, unless Ghostie wimps out and gives false information... <G>


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

Dun, dun, dun.


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Having been involved in internet and email security for twelve years for both big banking and big oil, it's very possible that Squid already knows who this Ghost is and what his/her address might be as well. But I ain't talking, unless Ghostie wimps out and gives false information... <G>


You will not get my addy from me.

I don't exist.

I do not bomb to be bombed.

i just bomb.

cause I'm the bomb.

can u dig it....SUCKAAAAA?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> You will not get my addy from me.
> 
> I don't exist.
> 
> ...


Well now... squid... pull out all the stops... hit him where it hurts!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

Let's see how good Squid really is.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm staying in my corner. This is going to get ugly.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

HAH! That took less than 30 minutes... I know more about "The Ghost" than most people know about their parents... <G>


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Bark. Bark. I shudder in fear of Squids awesome powers. What can the ghost possibly do?


----------

